

Ask HN: How do I get contributors interested in my open source project? - primemod3

I&#x27;m working on a Ruby gem that adds two-way data binding functionality to Rails apps, and am looking for additional contributors.  Any suggestions on how to get other people to help out?
======
theaccordance
My general assumption about contributors is that the labor they're investing
provides some personal benefit to themselves. That could be either the value
they'll receive from using the gem in their own projects, or as a portfolio
showcase when selling themselves to clients or potential employers.

Since you didn't provide a link to your gem, we'll also assume you haven't
built it yet. If you want complete strangers to help you, you'll most likely
need to build it yourself until it's reached enough popularity that people are
submitting issues and requests for feature enhancements.

------
veeti
Start by posting a link.

